# [Roswell, GA, USA -- Anima: Beyond Fantasy] Looking for a player or 2



## AlphaWhelp (Feb 17, 2012)

We are currently a group of 4 players and one GM (myself) looking to increase the size of our group a little.  The game meets on Friday nights every Friday and we've been playing in this campaign since the summer of last year.  If you're a mature story-focused roleplayer who would like to join, please shoot me an e-mail at "alphawhelp at gmail dot com"


----------

